# City lot hunting



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Well these were taken in my neighbor’s yard and the one under the tree was about 30 feet from the door. Had the camera set up wrong so they are not real sharp. Nell would not give me the rifle. -- Tex


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

What loveley animals your lucky i could watch them all day, thats one thing i dont hunt, were i go they are not a pest, jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Aw, they are just gorgeous, you are a privileged man to be graced with such beautiful game on your doorstep!









PS: Don't let anyone tell the Chief!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad you shot them with a camera Tex. The Doe, once the fawns were gone, of course, would be some fine eating though. We have a doe with a couple of fawns eating the grass at the newspaper where I work. She watches us closely when we are outside, but is used to us being there. Once anyone crosses a line they shoot off into the brush. We enjoy watching the fawns growing up.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Nothing like a beautiful, wild animal like that, looking you in the eye. Peace on Earth.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I live up against a fenced State Park and Preserve here on Long Island, deer and all kinds of critters are common in my yard. There is one yearling doe that seems to be fascinated by my sling shot shooting. She stands no more then 15 yards behind the park fence and will watch me shoot. I speak softly to her and walk slowly back and forth to the target. Eventually she gets bored and walks off. I have had the privilege of her presence three times in the last two weeks. Now if I could only convince her to stop eating all my shrubs I would appreciate her even more.
Philly


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

When I was metal detecting in a city park, I had the feeling that someone was watching me. I turned my head and there right next to me about 5 feet away was a Doe with her head cocked listing to my ear phones. I spoke to her in a soft voice and she just stood and listened to me. I went back to detecting, she followed a short way and then left. -- Tex


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The deer’s biggest predator here is man. We do have Coyotes, Bobcats and a few Mountain Lions. I don't think that a Coyotes or Bobcat would try to take an adult, but would take a fawn if given the opportunity. -- Tex


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> do they have a natural predator Tex ? we have rumors in the uk that big cats (panthers) are starting to breed in the wild after escaping captivity. there was an incident where a young boy was attacked.... he and his 2 mates swore it was a very large cat.


I wouldn't believe isolated incidents like that mate, especially ones involving one children...


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Tex when I first read your post title I thought you were doing some of the kind of hunting I did as a boy and younger man. It Texas It always seemed that developers would leave a plot of former farmland (most likely because the owners wouldn't sell or had it priced high) undeveloped right in the middle of suburbia. I have hunted rabbits with bows and arrows, slingshots, and caught fish in long forgotten ponds, "In Town" as it were. These little tracks of "growed-up" (Texan for overgrown) land have a fond place in my memories. I confess I still look for them today, but don't find them as often. I don't know about the legal aspects of such.... but no one ever bother me, or frankly knew I was there.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> my mum n dad have a hedgehog making its hibernation nest in their back garden. my old mum feeds it with meal worms and crunchy cat food treats. she wont touch the meal worms though and sort of flicks them out of the tub whilst saying " ewww " " ewwww " quite a lot. my dad and I laugh.


Henry





[/quote]
Awww he is ridiculously cute!


----------

